# need straight (pure)vinegar



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

Where can I find pure vinegar, not the 5% you buy at the grocery store?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Then get _Bragg _(with the mother) ... you can find this pure vinegar at any health food store.


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

Mama Crow said:


> Then get _Bragg _(with the mother) ...
> 
> what does this mean?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.bragg.com/

oh, it's just the name of the specific product 

(if you really want pure, then you could make your own!!! But Bragg is second best ... and the best on the market.)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's info about the "mother" 

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-health-promoting-properties-of-mother-of-vinegar.htm

Mother of vinegar, often tenderly called simply &#8220;mother&#8221;, is a slimy gelatinous material that is found in unpasteurized vinegar. In general it is the growth of acetic bacteria which are responsible for turning alcohol into vinegar. The acetic bacteria which are the heart of the mother of vinegar are usually filtered and killed by pasteurization in most non-organic vinegars. However, the mother of vinegar when present in the final product, especially that in cider vinegar, has countless health benefits. 

As a preventative tonic, consuming mother of vinegar strengthens many body systems and improves the immune system. Specifically, mother of vinegar helps circulation by thinning the blood and combating bad cholesterol, removing mineral deposits that are responsible for arthritis and bursitis and helping the body achieve homeostasis with greater ease.

When taken on a daily basis, mother of vinegar serves as an antibacterial and antifungal agent. It can also be use topically to control fungus or to clean a wound. Mother of vinegar applied to the skin can relieve itching, muscle pain, and certain skin rashes.

Mother of vinegar can also help you to lose weight. It is said to help to reduce the excess fat in cells, decreasing cellulite and promoting weight loss. As a supplement to a healthy diet and exercise, mother of vinegar will help shed pounds while actively supplying your body with additional benefits. About two spoonfuls of apple cider vinegar that contains mother of vinegar should be taken daily. It is best to dilute it in a large glass of water mixed with honey to lessen the harsh taste of vinegar.

These are just a few of the health benefits of mother of vinegar, but to reap its rewards you must choose apple cider vinegar that contains the mother. The slimy substance or chunks in the bottle let you know that it is there. It may seem unappetizing to look at but it is completely harmless to eat. You can also make your own mother of vinegar by purchasing the bacteria at health food stores and adding it to wine or cider to hasten fermentation.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Countrygurl, our Kroger's carries Bragg's in the organic section. You might check them out.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Just saw on the "Oklahoma Gardening" show where they was using 20 percent vinegar to kill weeds. I thought where do you get vinegar like that?


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

r.h., wouldn't want to make a mistake a use that for picklin!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Mama Crow said:


> http://www.bragg.com/
> 
> oh, it's just the name of the specific product
> 
> (if you really want pure, then you could make your own!!! But Bragg is second best ... and the best on the market.)


The website says this is 5% also. Not sure if they make it in other strengths, just be sure to check the label.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

It's been a number of years since I bought some agricultural grade 20% vinegar but I had to mail order it, pay extra for the shipping because it was considered a hazardous material. All in all, I didn't see any better results using it as an herbicide than the 5% stuff I could buy retail in town.

You might try a larger garden center, nursery or such to see if it's in stock or if they could special order it if you can't find it on line. There was a long discussion on Gardenwebs some years back. I just looked and there are pages upon pages of newer posts. Here is a website to get you started. Good luck. 

http://search.gardenweb.com/search/nph-ind.cgi?term=vinegar+as+herbicide&x=14&y=0


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

_Bragg_ is organic, unfiltered and unpasteurized ... which fulfills her search for pure/straight vinegar ... and its concentration strength is 63 grain ... perty potent if you ask me 

Regular vinegar (apple and white) is distilled, and possibly even diluted ... which reminds me: wasn't there a thread around here about the dilution of regular ACV on the shelf?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Ordinary vinegar used for most food purposes is 5% acetic acid. You can find some that goes up to six or seven percent, but mostly it's just a 5% solution.

When you want a stronger solution it's no longer called vinegar, but simply acetic acid. At high concentrations it can be hazardous to handle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetic_acid

Read the Wiki entry then Google for sources. You'll find them.

.....Alan.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Mama Crow said:


> _Bragg_ is organic, unfiltered and unpasteurized ... which fulfills her search for pure/straight vinegar ... and its concentration strength is 63 grain ... perty potent if you ask me
> 
> Regular vinegar (apple and white) is distilled, and possibly even diluted ... which reminds me: wasn't there a thread around here about the dilution of regular ACV on the shelf?


Not trying to be argumentative; just that everyone needs to use the same measuring standard. Their website says:

_Certified Bragg Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar is unfiltered, unheated, unpasteurized and 5% acidity. Contains the amazing Mother of Vinegar which occurs naturally as strand-like enzymes of connected protein molecules.
Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar
pH = 3.075
Concentration/Strength = 63 grain
Acetic Acid = 5.14 %
Potassium = 11mg/Tbsp. <2% DRV / RD_

If Acetic Acid is the determining factor for vinegar strength, then this is still 5% strength.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Made me laugh ... okay, thank you bucho munches.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

The grain strength is ten times the acetic acid content.

As Mr. Hagan pointed out, ordinary vinegar is around the 5% acetic acid content. But, you can find some that goes up to six or seven percent ... it fluctuates ... but mostly it's in the 5% range.

_Bragg_ maintains, for food-labeling purposes, a range of 5% ... but discloses their average grain concentration/strength of 63.

So, technically, _Bragg_ is more potent being in the 6% range.

Plus _Bragg_ fits the original poster's inquiry for vinegar that is pure/straight and not the "ordinary stuff" on the shelves.

I have no idea what the OP is wanting this "vinegar" for ... I was just answering her question with what, I thought, was a fairly educated and decent opinion. :shrug:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Just saw on the "Oklahoma Gardening" show where they was using 20 percent vinegar to kill weeds. I thought where do you get vinegar like that?


Here in Hungary you get it in the grocery store right next to the 5% and 15%. It wasn't until recently that we discovers the vinegar we are use to buying in the States is only 5%. Not knowing any better we've been buying the 20% here, but I use is almost exclusively for cleaning and hair rinsing. Glad I haven't tried to put it on a salad.


----------

